# Sorry! Been Very AFK lately



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey guys, so sorry.....

Been really busy IRL and sorta AFK. I am still lurking posting as much as I can.

Just wanted to check in.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Just FYI, going to the cottage! Be good! See you all after the long weekend. I hope you all have a great one!


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Ciddian said:


> Just FYI, going to the cottage! Be good! See you all after the long weekend. I hope you all have a great one!


What? Us be good? You gotta be kidding. We'll have this site in a mess and otherwise complete disarray when you get back. That way you'll have a good reason to go on another vacation!

I'll be sure to flame all the spammers and post lots of lolcats while you're gone!

Have fun, I know we will!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Yay!!! LOLcats! *joy* Hehehe. :3


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

this is what you will see when you get back........


----------

